# Black Light Anyone !?!?!?



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Visual-Effects-18-Blacklight-Fixture-with-Bulb/22072596


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow, that's a bit pricey, even for me!:googly:


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

For that price it better have free shipping.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Ha, ha! WTH is up with that price? WalMart is getting a little high brow.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Funny part is that it is being offered by a company called "UnbeatableSale.com"


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ug!... I just wish I had one...or three, to return! Hopefully they would honor the sale price!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow I wonder if they are scratching their heads why they aren't selling!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone needs to think about hiring a proof-reader:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The info comes from unbeatablesale.com.

I don't know what y'all are complaining about....it's on sale!!! LOL

Item #: TBALL7986

Regular price: $12,755.41
Sale price:
$9,811.85
You Save $2,943.56 (23%)

http://www.comfortmarket.com/tball7986.html


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Bargain!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

That better be a lifetime bulb


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ and light the entire neighborhood!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I could see if it were a truckload of black light fixtures. But no way am I going to spend that much for 1 fixture.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

At least you aren't getting screwed on shipping at $8.95.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Dec 30, 2013)

You can buy a Walmart for less lol


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh wow thanks for the heads up!
I just ordered two. Now I just have think about selling my truck.


----------

